# Erfahrungen LC-Power Netzteile



## Joel-92 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich habe gehört die LC-Power Netzteile sollen nicht so toll sein.
Da ich so eines in meinem PC verbaut habe würde ich gerne wissen, ob man das bedenkenlos drin lassen kann oder nicht?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit LC-Power Netzteilen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

Was für ein LC-Power ist es denn?


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung, irgendeins mit 420 Watt. So ein 20-25 € Teil halt. 
Eure Erfahrungen allgemein von LC-Power Netzteilen wären ganz interessant!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (2. Juni 2011)

Hi!

LC-Power...is wie Tronje, und co...  Sind Böller...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

Ein 20€ Netzteil kann nichts taugen, das sollte jedem klar sein, ganz gleich welches Logo drauf klebt.


----------



## Joel-92 (2. Juni 2011)

Gibt es auch gute Netzteile von LC-Power?


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es auch gute Netzteile von LC-Power?



Ich hatte mal eins das hat funktioniert aber mehr auch nicht hab, dann aus Sicherheit mir mein Antec(s. Signatur) zugelegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch gute Netzteile von LC-Power?


 
Ja, die Legion X2 Serie ist ganz brauchbar, leider sind die unter Last recht laut und haben miese Ripple Noise Werte, aber für den Preis akzeptabel.
Gibts aber erst ab 1000 Watt.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. Juni 2011)

Jo, die Legion X2-Serie ist ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Der Rest ist... naja


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch gute Netzteile von LC-Power?


 
Nicht für 20€


----------



## IconX (2. Juni 2011)

Behalt das Teil bis Silvester, dann hast du immerhin dein Tischfeuerwerk. Zu mehr taugen die Dinger nicht...max. für nen Office-pc.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Juni 2011)

gut und günstigt wäre eher das hier
Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R500C 500W ATX 2.31 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ich hab bisher keine probleme mit lc-power netzteilen gehabt
meine freunde und meine bruder auch nicht
mir ist nur mal ein xilence netzteil krepiert


----------



## greatsamson (2. Juni 2011)

lc power 550watt für 35,-€ mal gekauft läuft seit ca.5 jahren ohne probleme i.m. versorgt es ein intel core 2duo mit ner nvidia 260 gtx. superleise und zuverlässig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

Die 12 Volt Leitung ist zu schwach.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Oder das hier:
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber darum geht es doch hier nicht oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

Nö, es sollen ja keine Netzteile empfohlen werden, sonder es steht die Frage im Raum, ob LC-Power brauchbar ist.

Hier mal ein Video von Hardwaresecrets. Sehr geil, Huntkey alias LC-Power. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglUdm25Bxo


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2011)

die GP2 & GP3 ind zwar besser aber keine 550W NEtzteile die 12V LEitung ist sehr schwach usw.

es gibt neben denn Legion X2 noch paar andere Brauchbare bei LC meatron & Co aber die fangen alle bei 650-850W an und kosten entsprechend


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Juni 2011)

@ Quante: Ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast!
Das Ding hat doch eine halbe Minute durchgehalten!


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2011)

Hatte selbst in meinen Pc Anfangszeiten Lc Power Nt's. Eins im Fertig Pc das hat den Geist aufgegeben und eins war in einem gekauften Gehäuse drin.Dieses ist durchgebrannt aber ohne Puff oder Knall. Also ich denke mal die heutigen Lc sind immernoch nicht gut weil es eben billiger Kram ist. Also wenn du einen Rechner hast der Office tauglich und nicht 24/7 laufen soll kannst du dir sowas da einbauen. Aber ansonsten gibt es auch für ca. 15€ mehr was vernünftiges etwa ein BeQuiet! Oder was weiß ich mit weniger Watt aber dafür hält dieses und hält auch was es verspricht.


----------



## Philipus II (3. Juni 2011)

es gibt keinen grund, ein LC Power zu kaufen. Wenn es wirklich ganz billig sein muss, holt euch ein gebrauchtes Netzteil aus einem OEM Rechner eines Discounters.
Die sind preiswert verfügbar und halbwegs ok.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. Juni 2011)

rasurbo is ansich auch noch so die untereste grenze finde ich


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juni 2011)

Nicht die Real&Power Serie.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, es sollen ja keine Netzteile empfohlen werden, sonder es steht die Frage im Raum, ob LC-Power brauchbar ist.
> 
> Hier mal ein Video von Hardwaresecrets. Sehr geil, Huntkey alias LC-Power.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglUdm25Bxo


 Sieht für mich aus als wär nen Kondi explodiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aus als wär nen Kondi explodiert


 
Die LED vom Lüfter ist nur ausgegangen.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2011)

Ah daher die Explosion und die Funken


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

tja, ist eben eine High End LED.


----------



## Joel-92 (3. Juni 2011)

Die Netzteile verabschieden sich in der Regel eh immer mit einem Booom, egal von was für einer Marke!


----------



## Sickpuppy (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte mal eins welches mir auch hochgegangen ist. Nicht so harmlos wie das im Video. Mit richtiger Stichflamme , die mir, weil der Rechner im 90° Winkel mit den "Rücken" zu mir stand, die Beinhaare weggekokelt hat. BOMBENteil. Ich bin kuriert. Mein MB und 2 Platten hats gleich mit in den Tod gerissen.


----------



## Resax (3. Juni 2011)

also ich weiss ja nicht 
aber mein alter office rechner läuft und läuft ca 7 jahre und der hat damals ca 200€ gekostet, und dass nt lebt immer noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Ist das überhaupt ein LC-Power?
Und Office Rechner ziehen auch nicht viel Strom, klar dass da ein 500 Watt Schrott NT reicht, denn es liefert zwar nur 200 Watt aber der Rechner braucht ja nur 120 Watt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Juni 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Die Netzteile verabschieden sich in der Regel eh immer mit einem Booom, egal von was für einer Marke!


Hallo Joel-92

Ich kann nur für unsere Produkte sprechen und hier ist deine Aussage unzutreffend.


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. Juni 2011)

Nur weil LC Power drauf steht, muß es nicht gleich explodieren.
Ich habe früher des öfteren die LC Power-Netzteile der 45€-50€ Kategorie verbaut, von denen noch keins kaputt gegangen ist.
Man sollte die Geräte nur nicht mit OC traktieren, aber für einen Office-PC sind die Teile mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## SESOFRED (4. Juni 2011)

Hatte mal ein LCpower 550 Watt Green ist mit meinen damals zwei 8800 GT gelaufen bis es wie im Video explodiert ist.
Also finger wech!!

mfg


----------



## Eckism (4. Juni 2011)

LC Power fetzt.....

Hab den Feund von meiner Schwester damit mal nen Schock versetzt.
Hab so nen Teil mit ner HD4870 kombiniert, die wollen die Rechner ja am liebsten kostenlos, Netzteil ist unwichtig.

Den Knall hat man noch 2 Räume weiter gehört, die FI's sind allesamt rausgeflogen und Rauch war auch besser als in der Disko.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Juni 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Joel-92
> 
> Ich kann nur für unsere Produkte sprechen und hier ist deine Aussage unzutreffend.


 
Stimmt, von be Quiet ist noch keines explodiert. Aber von anderen Herstellern. 
Nach wie vor bevorzuge ich be Quiet, Corsair und Cougar Netzteile! Die funktionieren in der Regel lange und gut.


----------



## ph1driver (7. Juni 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Joel-92
> 
> Ich kann nur für unsere Produkte sprechen und hier ist deine Aussage unzutreffend.


 


Joel-92 schrieb:


> Stimmt, von be Quiet ist noch keines explodiert.



Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:



> wäre dann das 2. kaputte be quiet. das erste (p4 480w) hat sich leise verabschiedet indem es nach ca. 2 1/2 jahren nicht mehr anging. das aktuelle p6 530w hat sich nun nach 2 1/2 jahren auch verabschiedet, anders als das ältere modell allerdings mit einem knistern gefolgt von einem lauten "PENG!" mit Funkenstoß, wobei dann die sicherung des hauses rausflog.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Stellt sich die Frage, wie viele LC-Power von 100 geplatzt ist und wie viele BeQuiets auf 100 Stück.
Ich denke, dass es da einen großen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## ph1driver (7. Juni 2011)

Dunkelziffer, werden wir nie erfahren. Zielte aber auch mehr darauf ab, das BeQuiets davon auch nicht verschont bleiben.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo ph1driver

Da hast du aber sicherlich sehr tief wühlen müssen, um den Beitrag zu finden, oder? 

Aber was ich sagen wollte ist, dass unsere Netzteile *in der Regel* sich nicht lautstark mit einem Knall verabschieden.


----------



## ph1driver (8. Juni 2011)

Nö, gleich der zweite Treffer.

be quiet netzteil - Google Search


----------



## hempsmoker (8. Juni 2011)

Um mich hier auch mal einzuschalten: Hatte auch mal ein LC-Power Netzteil. Hat mir 2 Jahre lang relativ gute Dienste geleistet. Leider blieb der PC bei so manchem Kaltstart stumm, bis es irgendwann gar nicht mehr wollte. Also ausgetauscht gegen ein beQuiet und seit dem keinerlei Probleme mehr. 

Lieber ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben, als letztendlich doppelt zu zahlen.


----------



## Philipus II (9. Juni 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Aber was ich sagen wollte ist, dass unsere Netzteile *in der Regel* sich nicht lautstark mit einem Knall verabschieden.


Der Knall ist ja eigentlich egal. Wichtig ist, dass der Rest des Rechners unbeschädigt bleibt und alle Schutzschaltungen wie vorgesehen greifen. Und da sehe ich bei be quiet eben kein Problem.

LC Power ist da schon eine andere Sache. Kommt halt aufs Modell an.


----------



## kamiki09 (9. Juni 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen mit den LC Power Netzteilen:
Von 3 Netzteilen sind 2 kurz nach einem Jahr nur noch Elektro-Schrott gewesen.
Das ist jetzt aber ca. 4 Jahre her.
Seit dem habe ich nur noch Be quiet oder Enermax verbaut.


----------

